# Stone damaged and replacement bur's



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 11556
View attachment 11557
View attachment 11558
View attachment 11559
View attachment 11560


The first four show new genuine Mazzer Burs with poor finish and bur's/ swarf left after machining.

Having these come off when "seasoning" the bur's can only damage the edges on the new bur's

with unsatisfactory results.

NOT really what you expect from Mazzer !!!

Final one shows damage caused by stone in beans


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant see the images, I just get an 'invalid attachment' page.

But I seem to remember reading that the bits left after machining were common, but I agree that it seems like a bad and lazy finish...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Were these from the seller on ebay?

Agree that they shouldn't be like this.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Were these from the seller on ebay?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Unfortunately I Can't see them Frank


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

See what you mean, not great. Did you raise it with the seller?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Am I right in saying the bits you are concerned about are around the edges of the screw hole? I have just had my burrs out and they are simmilar in this area.

I would guess mazzer drill out the hole after machining and the edge is left like this afterward. So long as the actual cutting edges are good I wouldn't worry about it.

CC would be a better authority on it as I imagine he has seen hundreds of em, but that's my take


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Frank knows his onions (and burrs)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I looked at those pics, then at mine, then those pics, then I finally saw ......

I am thinking that there are two issues. 1. the drill was blunt. 2. They are drilled about half of one "flat" or tooth (whatever you want to call it) too far clockwise.

On mine the right edge of the hole does not break through the last cutting edge.

Once the "swarf" is gone through the seasoning process I doubt there will be any problem. This is all just a quality control issue in manufacturing but one which effectively only loses you 3 cutting edges.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Were these from the seller on ebay?
> 
> Agree that they shouldn't be like this.


No Clive these are genuine MAZZER


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> I looked at those pics, then at mine, then those pics, then I finally saw ......
> 
> I am thinking that there are two issues. 1. the drill was blunt. 2. They are drilled about half of one "flat" or tooth (whatever you want to call it) too far clockwise.
> 
> ...


Yes but it is where the swarf goes on its way out and the contact with the sharp (soon to be blunted) cutting edges that I do not like.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

If I were you I would either complain to the supplier or touch up the burrs with a diamond file or files to get rid of the swarf etc..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> If I were you I would either complain to the supplier or touch up the burrs with a diamond file or files to get rid of the swarf etc..


Agreed


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

You will always get a burr when milling, the issue here is that it would take a long time to remove that edge as the shape isn't regular, standard deburring tools are normally made for round holes. If this was done on a CNC mill you'd have to add several machining steps to remove that rough edge. My guess is that someone decided it's not that important or doesn't affect much in the grind quality dept.

T.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

dsc said:


> You will always get a burr when milling, the issue here is that it would take a long time to remove that edge as the shape isn't regular, standard deburring tools are normally made for round holes. If this was done on a CNC mill you'd have to add several machining steps to remove that rough edge. My guess is that someone decided it's not that important or doesn't affect much in the grind quality dept.
> 
> T.


You are probably correct, It is more likely to be down to a "COST" = bottom line factor.

As with many companies they tend to live on past earned names for quality, then the accountants get involved and corners get cut chasing profit.


----------

